# PubMed- Elevated serum chromogranin A in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and inflammatory bowel disease (IBD): A shared model for pathogenesis?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Elevated serum chromogranin A in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and inflammatory bowel disease (IBD): A shared model for pathogenesis?*

Inflamm Bowel Dis. 2009 Jul 2;

Authors: Sidhu R, Drew K, McAlindon ME, Lobo AJ, Sanders DS

PMID: 19575362 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

